# Panama City FL, 1 cat



## Draffut (Jul 26, 2008)

I was recently given a cat from a friend (Who didn't want to put it through quarantine to take it with him to Japan), but am currently unable to properly care for it.

Male, about 4 years old. Declawed, Neutered, and all shots up to date. He is currently overwieght, at about 22 lbs. Currently on a wet cat food died to try and get him to slim back down right now. His weight has unfortunatly started causing him to be unable to clean himself properly.

Outside of the weight problem, he is a very good sociable cat.

Any questions please let me know. E-Mail is [email protected]

I will put up some pics soon. Thanks for reading.


----------

